# Microwave Recall.



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

Just received a recall letter from Keystone on our 2010 230RS concerning the microwave. They included the affected serial numbers. Asked us to check serial number and if it falls in the range call dealer to setup replacment. Funny thing is that you have to remove the microwave to get the serial number. Maybe I can get the dealer to just let me a replacment and I will reinstall it since I have it out now to get serial number. It is in the affected range. Letter mentioned one hour for dealer to replace. Hope Keystone is not paying one hour labor to remove 4 screws and reinstall same 4 screws. That cost more than the microwave .


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Could you post some details of the recall? There is nothing showing on the Keystone website yet.


----------



## PCMODad (Jun 15, 2009)

I got a call from Liberty RV about this. They said it was a problem with MiChef microwaves in 2010 model year Outbacks. The problem is that the front glass might fall out of the microwave and bump your noggin. They said the serial numbers were between 1000001 and 1000756.

Here is more info I found through a Google search: http://recallcast.com/recalls/2009/jul/30/...ment-09v311000/


----------



## PCMODad (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's more info. The web address is longer, so it must be more accurate, right?









http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems...htype=DrillDown

Vehicle Make / Model: Model Year(s): 
KEYSTONE / BULLET 2010
KEYSTONE / LAREDO 2010
KEYSTONE / OUTBACK 2010
KEYSTONE / PASSPORT 2010
KEYSTONE / SPRINTER 2010
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NHTSA CAMPAIGN ID Number: 09V311000

*Summary: 
*KEYSTONE RV IS RECALLING CERTAIN MODEL YEAR 2010 RECREATIONAL VEHICLES MANUFACTURED FROM MAY 12 THROUGH JUNE 19, 2009. THE GLASS MAY NOT BE PROPERLY ADHERED TO THE DOOR IN CERTAIN MICHEF BRAND MODEL EM925RZT MICROWAVE OVENS. ONLY THOSE VEHICLES WITH THE FOLLOWING MICHEF MICROWAVE SERIAL NUMBER RANGE 1363901000001 AND 1353901000756 ARE INCLUDED IN THE RECALL.

*Consequence: 
*THE MICROWAVE IS INSTALLED IN AN OVERHEAD CABINET. THE GLASS COULD FALL OUT AND INJURE A NEARBY PERSON.

*Remedy: 
*KEYSTONE RV WILL NOTIFY OWNERS AND REPLACE THE MICROWAVE FREE OF CHARGE. THE SAFETY RECALL IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN DURING AUGUST 2009. OWNERS MAY CONTACT KEYSTONE CUSTOMER SERVICE AT 1-866-425-4369.

*Notes: 
*KEYSTONE'S RECALL CAMPAIGN NO. 09-123. OWNERS MAY ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION'S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV .


----------

